# Spray gun spitting



## bhamsoxfan

As you can see, another new guy here. I have only had a sprayer for about 2 years and need the advice of you guys who's hands are permanently shaped in a hand-shake grip from all that spraying. (I bought a Graco Magnum DX as an intro unit, and I picked up a slightly larger Spraytech unit - not sure of the model - recently from a customer as partial payment, only 2 hours use.)

My wife is an artist, so we collaborate often on jobs in-between her murals and my throwing paint on walls. I have used my sprayer several times on some furniture and cabinet doors we have done and really like the results. The problem is that the gun spits paint with regularity, leaving little droplets all over. We used to use a foam cover on a 4" roller and "pick up" the drops, but it seems that if I keep a rag in hand and wipe the tip in between every shot, it is hardly a problem. However, I don't think that is the industry solution - that's a lot of wiping.

Can you guys tell me what's causing the spitting and how to keep it from happening?


----------



## painterman

What type of paint are you spraying? What size tip? Filter in gun clean Old tips? More details please


----------



## bhamsoxfan

painterman said:


> What type of paint are you spraying? What size tip? Filter in gun clean Old tips? More details please


SW Bonding primer and KILZ latex primer. Valspar S-G and SW Durations satin.
.015, .013, and I think .011.
Yes
No
Any other ???'s?

Also, it doesn't seem to matter what the pressure setting is.


----------



## premierpainter

Gun needs to be re-packed. Turn the pressure all the way up.


----------



## bhamsoxfan

What does re-packing the gun entail?

Maybe not enough pressure in that little Magnum DX?


----------



## Tonyg

bhamsoxfan said:


> What does re-packing the gun entail?
> 
> Maybe not enough pressure in that little Magnum DX?


Repacking the gun simply means a new needle assembly, gaskets, etc.

A number of things could be causing it to spit - pressure too low, paint too thick, packings are bad, etc. If you are unfamiliar with it I would assume it probably just needs to be taken apart and cleaned. If you are getting any trash coming through or if there is old paint or trash keeping the needle from seating then it will spit. The needle may have been adjusted by someone and may just need to be readjusted. I would just sit down and take the gun apart, take the filters out, clean everything perfectly, then put it back together. Be sure to strain your paint before hand as well.


----------



## Workaholic

Tonyg said:


> Repacking the gun simply means a new needle assembly, gaskets, etc.
> 
> A number of things could be causing it to spit - pressure too low, paint too thick, packings are bad, etc. If you are unfamiliar with it I would assume it probably just needs to be taken apart and cleaned. If you are getting any trash coming through or if there is old paint or trash keeping the needle from seating then it will spit. The needle may have been adjusted by someone and may just need to be readjusted. I would just sit down and take the gun apart, take the filters out, clean everything perfectly, then put it back together. Be sure to strain your paint before hand as well.


I agree with what Tonyg said and welcome from Huntsville.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Any gun will spit.
If it's excessive, re-pack it.


----------



## cat1980

make sure your paint is clean strain if necessary


----------



## NEPS.US

Sounds like a repack kit is needed. Right pressure with the material is just as important as a good tip.

Instead of wasting money repacking it look for a new gun. Graco contractor guns work nice and are easy to work on.


----------



## JCM

Steam it, I have found after buying gun after gun that the back of the gun you will get build up and the gun will not return to closed position fast enough. I use a steamer to get into those small spots and blast the offending debris out. Also if you give it a little tsl every once in a while it will make it easier to clean when the time comes, just don't use alot or the paint will gum up and then your gun will stick worse.


----------



## bhamsoxfan

Thanks JCM. What is tsl?


----------



## Workaholic

bhamsoxfan said:


> What is tsl?


Throat seal liquid. You put it on the piston of your pump to keep paint from drying on it. Same principle applies to the gun.


----------



## nEighter

don't know what type of gun you have, but if it has a filter inside the gun, clean that. Alot of times mine will start to spit (tonight) and I will open it up, clean that and all is good again.. oh and take the front off and run a 3M pad down inside the hex tip and over the needle :thumbsup:

EDIT: guys.. where you buying your repack/needle kits from? I am thinking about grabbing one and totally cleaning the gun out next week.


----------



## zerowned

lots of good information here, i was having the same issues as OP had, ill see if i need to repack it, i need to repack the pump too so itll be worth it


----------



## Workaholic

nEighter said:


> don't know what type of gun you have, but if it has a filter inside the gun, clean that. Alot of times mine will start to spit (tonight) and I will open it up, clean that and all is good again.. oh and take the front off and run a 3M pad down inside the hex tip and over the needle :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: guys.. where you buying your repack/needle kits from? I am thinking about grabbing one and totally cleaning the gun out next week.


I often buy mine from ebay or from
www.spraymallstore.com


----------



## nEighter

thanks sean. Isn't that the same place for the swivels? I plan on getting those too


----------



## Bender

I assume most of you know this but...
When you rebuild a gun pull the trigger in as you unscrew the end. This keeps you from carving a "ring" in the needle where it seats. Same goes for tightening.


----------



## Workaholic

nEighter, Yes same place as the swivels. They really have great customer service. 

Bender, good tip to point out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter

you know.. never thought of it! Thanks 

Hey Work.. I will tell them you sent me.. don't know if they do any referral type deal or not..


----------

